# monolina primuliflora help



## slimshadoobie2 (Apr 19, 2009)

i got this from black jungle a couple of days ago, in the picture they had it growing attached to some moss on a background. so i put some moss on my background right near the top of my viv and put it on top of that with a paper clip after cutting the roots to about 1/2 and inch . so far one of the leaves is turning brown and dying what am i doing wrong?


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

slimshadoobie2 said:


> i got this from black jungle a couple of days ago, in the picture they had it growing attached to some moss on a background. so i put some moss on my background right near the top of my viv and put it on top of that with a paper clip after cutting the roots to about 1/2 and inch . so far one of the leaves is turning brown and dying what am i doing wrong?


It's not an epiphyte. It needs to be planted in the soil of the terrarium. If the roots are exposed, it would be bad for the plant.

Good luck, Richard in Staten Island.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I grow this in the same epiphyte mix I grow most all epiphytes. I disagree and say it is most likely an epiphyte that grows in litter. I think that has a name but I'm not sure what it is. I have one growing in long fiber sphagnum on a branch. It lost leaves at first but is growing a new one now. 

It does dislike low humidity and cool temperatures.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm willing to bet that its just adjusting. So long as the tuber (or whatever that thing is) doesn't rot, you should be fine. I once grew one in a terrarium for about a year and then moved it to the greenhouse. After a few days, all the leaves fell off and then about a week later, it started to grow new ones and even started to self replicate.

Give it some time.


----------



## slimshadoobie2 (Apr 19, 2009)

so do you think it would work best if i put some spaghnum in a little pocket and then put the base on that with a little bit under it?


----------

